# What's for Breakfast?



## Mama

I didn't see a breakfast thread so I thought maybe I'd start one if that's okay.  

I made a big breakfast this morning.  Eggs, pork chops, hash browns, fried apples and, since I didn't have any buttermilk, I broke into my stash of Pillsbury frozen biscuits .....now, it's off to vote!


----------



## bczoom

Dang.  I had 2 ribeye steaks this morning but you breakfast looks much better.


----------



## Av8r3400

I had left over, homemade french bread pizza.  No, it wasn't very good either.

Was there an occasion for that beautiful looking meal or just because, Mama?


----------



## Mama

Well, we are going to vote but mostly just because.  I just really enjoy cooking.  I wish I had had some buttermilk because I really prefer homemade biscuits but those will do in a pinch.  I pack DH's lunch everyday and all of his co-workers are always asking him what he has for lunch and would he want to share


----------



## pirate_girl

A breakfast fit for a King.. and a Queen of Cornbread even.. hehe

Looks delicious Mama.


----------



## muleman RIP

I had a cup of coffee but that breakfast made me want some lunch.


----------



## Mama

Thanks y'all!  DH is in the shower singing so he must be a happy camper.


----------



## luvs

wheat croccantini & a pabst.


----------



## Mama

Well now that's an interesting breakfast


----------



## luvs

Mama said:


> Well now that's an interesting breakfast


 
shoulda seen brekkie a few yrs. ago.  

btw- ur eggs made my appetite work! cooked to perfection.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rookie! The good breakfast beer is when you dig the can you left in the freezer the night before out. Cut the top off and have a beer slushie for breakfast.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Rookie! The good breakfast beer is when you dig the can you left in the freezer the night before out. Cut the top off and have a beer slushie for breakfast.


 
oh, those rock. my Dad would freeze 'em. they would pop open. they were my beverages, then. TY, Dad!


----------



## luvs

psst, muley- i'm no rookie. ppl were bickering over whose alcohol-ingesting team i'd join. i decided to join the gals as opposed to the guys. the tee-shirts were cuter. so were we. & we drank drink fer drink when 'da guys would challenge us.


----------



## Mama

Sunday morning brunch.  A Steak, green pepper, onions, mushrooms, cherry tomatoes and Mexican 4 blend cheese scramble along with potato cakes, fried apples and biscuits.  We should be good for a while.......


----------



## muleman RIP

I ended up getting 1/2 a cup of coffee and that was it. Mama, your plate would have made me want to go back to bed and get the sleep I missed last night.


----------



## Ironman

*BLT*

Bacon!

.


----------



## luvs

Thanksgiving food & a pop.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: BLT*



Ironman said:


> Bacon!
> 
> .


Had 2 of those for supper last night. This morning the wife made oatmeal with honey and bananas and strawberries.


----------



## JEV

Got up early today, so I thought I'd tease a little with this morning's breakfast fare.











For those who wonder how to get those eggs to perfectly fit the muffin, you just use the muffin ring. Be sure to spray the ring before putting in the raw egg. I like to cook the eggs in the same cast iron pan as the muffins are made in.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Every morning I have Ready Brek (oats) and 2 slices of wholemeal toast.  Healthy!


----------



## JEV

Pretty Flamingo said:


> Every morning I have Ready Brek (oats) and 2 slices of wholemeal toast.  Healthy!


Mine is also healthy. I can recite every ingredient in my muffins and the egg speaks well of the chicken. Hopefully you make your own bread to avoid unwanted chemicals in your food that increase shelf life.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My usual, 2 cups of coffee.  I do miss breakfast.  It used to be my favorite meal of the day and my wife makes a killer omlette.  

Every now and then I drive in to town to have breakfast with a friend but not too often.


----------



## luvs

a few pabst's. blue ribbon! i'm being healthy & 'at. 

maybe i'll buy (wait, i already bought that-) tofu & fruit to make smoothies w/ yogurt one year. cheeri-o~


----------



## muleman RIP

Cheerios in real milk for a change.


----------



## muleman RIP

Debating between rice chex and chipped beef on toast.


----------



## luvs

i'll have cream of wheat & a pop


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Debating between rice chex and chipped beef on toast.


Take the SOS. I had an "everything" bagel that DW brought home yesterday. 'Bout time for some eggs now.


----------



## muleman RIP

After stepping on the scales I will have to go with the cereal. Had a nice big breakfast yesterday after my fasting blood tests. Hate having to not eat before them but the place across the street has great food so I give the blood and walk over for breakfast as my reward.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> After stepping on the scales I will have to go with the cereal. Had a nice big breakfast yesterday after my fasting blood tests. Hate having to not eat before them but the place across the street has great food so I give the blood and walk over for breakfast as my reward.


 
rice chex rock~i would chooooose 'em. oh, geez
i kinda made blake too thin.


----------



## JEV

Cheese omelet with some hot sauce and a slice of butter top honey whole wheat bread. Urp...!


----------



## muleman RIP

Went with SOS this morning. Was good on a cold windy morning. Thinking about what to thaw for supper.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> Was good on a cold windy morning.


Sounded good.  Didn't have SOS stuff handy so I got to thinking about Chili.  Found some homemade taco soup so I'm having that with some nice fresh Italian bread.


----------



## luvs

have yet to make breakfast. creme cheese omelette would be great. let's see if i can get 'da 1 cook @ 'da 1 bar to make me 1. hm~


----------



## bczoom

luvs said:


> have yet to make breakfast. creme cheese omelette would be great. let's see if i can get 'da 1 cook @ 'da 1 bar to make me 1. hm~


I thought you were a chef...  You rely on a cook at a bar to do your cooking?


----------



## Doc

We had breakfast for dinner.


----------



## luvs

bczoom said:


> I thought you were a chef... You rely on a cook at a bar to do your cooking?


 
when i'm unwell, yeah. so yep, i buy thier food.
anyhow, we trade food. i take 'em food, then they recriprocate.
most food here in my 'lil hood is freshly-made. 
when it ain't, they serve that to the oblivious drunks.
i ingest pub-grub, too, tho.
shamelessly so. 
u have an issue regarding 'at~

u think a Chef would choose to cook fer hours, then cook fer themselves, too~
or would they prefer to order food/pkg. a dinner post-work if Chef offers, rather than cook again later, when they hafta be @ work in a few hours post-grooming/attending to day-to-day stuff.....


----------



## Mama

Breakfast on this final day of 2012.  Scrambled eggs with chives, bacon, potato pancakes with Parmesan cheese and chives along with honey wheat toast.


----------



## luvs

pouring a glass of milk soon. gonna smush 1 of these peppermint cookies the bartender gave me into that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Homemade waffles today.  Made on my new waffle maker I got from my gorgeous fiancee.  The gift that keeps on giving.  Mmmmmmmmm.  Sorry.  No pics.


----------



## Mama

Over medium eggs, hashbrown casserole with crumbled bacon, sliced tomatoes and toasted homemade Italian bread.  We should be good to go for awhile


----------



## hotgirlinf

I had eggs,bacon and grits.


----------



## Mama

I made french toast from leftover homemade Italian bread, sausage and fried apples to top the french toast.  YUM!  The pic is kinda blurry but you get the idea.


----------



## squerly

Buffet at Brasstown.  Awesome!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Country Sausage, RED eye Gravy, Eggs , potatoes , Ham , Buttermilk Biscuts . Hot black coffee !!!!

   OK I lied ........ Pop Tart and something I found in the bottom of the refrig .


----------



## Mama

BigAl said:


> Country Sausage, RED eye Gravy, Eggs , potatoes , Ham , Buttermilk Biscuts . Hot black coffee !!!!
> 
> OK I lied ........ Pop Tart and something I found in the bottom of the refrig .


----------



## muleman RIP

Made my last pack of breakfast links with 2 eggs and english muffin.


----------



## luvs

al, that's a breakfast. here- i get a pop, pantry-dive fer food that can be ingested while running, & bolt to get where i'm goin'. cold steak is great on these daze.

breakfast- a few english muffins. currant jam. pop. that's kinda agiven, huh~


----------



## Melensdad

Not feeling so great so I took a couple cold pills and went to bed early, woke up late and made a pot of coffee.

Apparently I screwed up.

Is coffee supposed to have crunchy bits in it?  

I'm guessing the filter tipped over or something but I've got a half cup of coffee and a half cup of grounds.  I guess this is the new breakfast of champions!?!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> Not feeling so great so I took a couple cold pills and went to bed early, woke up late and made a pot of coffee.
> 
> Apparently I screwed up.
> 
> Is coffee supposed to have crunchy bits in it?
> 
> I'm guessing the filter tipped over or something but I've got a half cup of coffee and a half cup of grounds. *I guess this is the new breakfast of champions*!?!


 I

In Idaho that is called a* "Perfect Brew"!*

Hope you get to feeling better . I hate to kick a man when he is down , unless he is bigger than me !


----------



## tiredretired

McKenzie Sausage patties, homefries cooked in the sausage grease, 3 eggs, toast with peanut butter & homemade rasberry jelly, a glass of milk and two cups of high test coffee.  Yummmmmmm!


----------



## Mama

We had OJ, coffee and this....


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife made a Hawaiian oatmeal and man it was good. Fresh pineapple and cherries, honey, vanilla and some powdered milk to get it nice and creamy. Sure hit the spot on a cold morning.


----------



## luvs

that makes my cream of wheat pale in comparison.


----------



## JEV

Yesterday I made raspberry filled  Aebleskivers for our granddaughter...and us!


----------



## muleman RIP

She is a cutie. Bet she has gramps sucked right up!


----------



## muleman RIP

I made the coffee and took the wife to the hot tub this morning. While I  took care of the boiler she made me these pancakes and sausage. They  were super good and she even snuck in her dang flax seed and some other  stuff in the batter.


----------



## FrancSevin

Had some delicious flap jacks this morning, compliments of my FIL.

They had a kind of soft creamy texture and wonderful flavor. After I ate them he let me in on his new recipe. To cut some Gluten out of our diet he subbed 1/2 of the wheat flour with instant mashed potatoe granules.

Pottoe flour is gluten free.

Whether for diet or flavor,I highly recommend this amendment to your flapjack mix.


----------



## Mama

Breakfast this morning.  Fried potatoes is DH's all-time favorite potato for breakfast.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mama, Those biscuits are just dying to be smothered in sausage gravy. I had some more pancakes the wife made. She saw a minus sign on the outside thermometer and volunteered to make breakfast while I loaded the boiler. Nuked a leftover maple sausage link and lots of maple syrup.


----------



## BigAl RIP

UGH!!!!  I just ate one of the dogs "Pig Ear" treats by mistake ! I thought it was beef jerky .I gotta find my glasses . Actually quite good and half the cost of jerky


----------



## Mama

Biscuits and sausage gravy was last weekend.   We had company spend the night last weekend and they love biscuits and gravy so that's what I made along with country fried steak, eggs and hash browns.  They had to take a nap before they left


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck, with a spread like that I would need a nap too! Have not treated myself to breakfast out for a while but I may when I go for blood work. The one place is on my way and they make a decent breakfast with lots of fried taters.


----------



## Mama

I received an email yesterday from the Food Director of Southern Living  magazine and they want to put MY multi-grain and granola pancakes recipe in the May 2013  edition of the magazine  .....I'm pretty excited!

I made them for breakfast this morning along with bacon and scrambled eggs.  Wish I had remembered to pick up some fresh blueberries to put in them when I was out yesterday....it takes them to a whole 'nother level!


----------



## muleman RIP

I made bacon and eggs with 12 grain toast this morning. Then a banana for the fruit.


----------



## Mama

Breakfast this morning with orange juice to make it healthy :


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Mama

This morning was a quick breakfast using leftover biscuits. I made  Canadian Bacon and cheese biscuits.  Peaches and cottage cheese on the side


----------



## tiredretired

Mama said:


> I received an email yesterday from the Food Director of Southern Living  magazine and they want to put MY multi-grain and granola pancakes recipe in the May 2013  edition of the magazine  .....I'm pretty excited!
> 
> I made them for breakfast this morning along with bacon and scrambled eggs.  Wish I had remembered to pick up some fresh blueberries to put in them when I was out yesterday....it takes them to a whole 'nother level!



Nice honor!  Congratulations.


----------



## Mama

Thanks TR!


----------



## Bamby

Speaking of pancakes I'm the one that get's the honer here, the Wife won't even attempt them but they're in reality real easy to make. It's a from scratch mix passed down through the family.

1 cup of flour  (I've found virtually any flour will work)
2 tsp baking powder 
little sugar
dash salt
Milk
Egg (optional)
bit of cooking oil

Mix in bowl with mixer adding milk until it is the right consistency. Observe batter for some bubbling in batter if it is flat add a bit more baking powder and mix it in. You are now ready to proceed to the griddle.

But the fun really starts before the mixing actually started. With this mix base you can really get creative. I've used pineapple and juice, chunky applesauce, blueberries, pecans, peaches, bacon, apple chunks, and stuff I'm not thinking of in pancake mix and honestly I've never had a failure. It's just that when adding moist components add them before the milk so you don't thin the mixture itself, in effect the moist components replace the milk.

As far as syrup goes 1 cup brown sugar per a cup of water. Bring to boil and then add maple flavoring to taste. As far as I'm concerned it tastes better than the corn syrup on the shelves, it's cheaper and probably not as fattening.


----------



## muleman RIP

Needed ear corn for the deer and turkeys so I went for breakfast at my favorite local place. Sausage gravy over biscuits and fried diced potatoes.Had the BIG platter and it was good. Might need a nap after bit.


----------



## 300 H and H

It's Saturday...

Big mug of coffee, with a good bit of Baily's Irish cream for good meassure....It's nutricinal ya know...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

You are just frothing to get planting.


----------



## Mama

Ham, Cheese and Egg in a hash brown nest with biscuits and gravy.  Now I'm ready to get out in the garden on this beautiful sunny day (75° F) pull up all of the weeds and get it ready to plant!


----------



## Leni

That's interesting. How do you make the baskets, in a muffin tin?  Where is the cheese?  On the bottom of the nest?


----------



## Mama

I nuked, peeled and shredded 2 lbs. of potatoes.  Sprayed a jumbo muffin tin (6 muffins) with non-stick cooking spray.  Gently pressed the shredded potatoes in the tin and up the sides. Sprinkled with salt and pepper and baked at 400° for 35 minutes.  Took them out of the oven and put finely diced ham in the bottom of each cup (bacon would have been even better).  Topped that with some shredded cheese (Kraft mexican 4-blend) and broke an egg on top.  Back in the oven for another 15 minutes.  They were really good but I think I'll use bacon and add some chopped chives to the hash browns next time.


----------



## Leni

I'm drooling.  Think I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Mama

Thanks!  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mama is serving me breakfast in bed . She will be wearin that sexy little French maids outfit I bought her . She spoon feed me each tender morsel of food , hold my coffee as i sip it and dash a napkin on my lips between bites .

    Ok ..... actually i'll be lucky to get a bowl of cereral and a cup of left over coffee


----------



## Leni

I made them this morning.  I defrosted shredded potatoes from Trader Joes and put them into a pan that is designed to hold stuffed bell peppers.  I shredded cheddar cheese and added some fresh chopped chives along with the bacon.  

Two problems.  It takes a long time to make and I left the eggs in the oven just a tad too long.  I'm thinking that next time I may make the nests the day before and reheat them in the oven.  I had a starving husband wondering when breakfast would be ready.  What do you think Mama?


----------



## Mama

That should work fine Leni.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had half a grilled ribeye steak and an orange.


----------



## luvs

i have a packet of bacon to fry. (2.....shhhhhh) breakfast, lunch, & dinner. i'll let the guys cook! blt's, @ least..


----------



## Mama

Steel cut oats.  I replaced a cup of water with a cup of applesauce.  Cooked 15 minutes.  Added a shredded apple.  Cooked another 15 minutes, Removed from heat and added a little cream, brown sugar and cinnamon.  Topped with some toasted walnuts.  Not the best pic but it sure was tasty.


----------



## Mama

Home fries with vidalia onions....does it get any better?


----------



## JEV

Been awhile since anyone posted here. I was up early this morning, so I thought I'd be productive and make some breakfast....


----------



## muleman RIP

This morning i wanted something besides cereal and  eggs so i pan fried some shredded taters and topped them with chipped  beef. Was some good eating and very filling.


----------



## Doc

My cereal looks pretty sad by comparison.  
Raisin Bran cereal w/ 1/2 pint of 2% milk.  How exciting.


----------



## luvs

i went grocery shoppin'. we got a cheese (parmesan) & veggie salad cup. their cheese monger gave me a new kind of bresaola to test. thought i would have an almond-milk yogurt, too, tho got into the cheeses in my fridge. port salut & chaumes, sour cherry jam, & an organic lemonade to follow somehow made their way to my desk, w/ a fork! gasp!


----------



## Mama

Toasted and buttered homemade Italian bread dipped in the juice of fried apples....I would have been happy with just that but I made eggs and stuff to go with it


----------



## muleman RIP

Mama inspired me with her great breakfast! Here is the end result. Diced up the new red potatoes we  cooked last night along with some onions. Fried up these in bacon grease  saved from yesterday and drained the grease before serving. The sausage  patties were great! No toast today as I need to watch my weight.......


----------



## JEV

Ah, yes...Mama is quite an inspiration to change simple, boring plans into not-too-complex delicious plans. We stayed at DD's last night to babysit while they went to a birthday dinner with friends, so she made us French Toast for breakfast with Alexa helping her. She also made Pasta e Fagioli for us so we wouldn't have to stop for dinner, and we're going to my brother's 60'th b'day picnic today, where we were not permitted to bring anything. Great non-cooking wekend.


----------



## luvs

cheddar popcorners & salsa verde.


----------

